# Homemade Ice Cream ???



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

I have seen recipes on here for everything anyone could ask for...except homemade ice cream.
Anyone have any good ice cream recipes they want to share?


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be watching this thread closely... we have an ice cream maker and have not been able to put together a good recipe.


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

buy blue bell,,, soften it,, put it in ice cream maker and pretend like you made it.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

IT'S CALLED BLUE BELL!!!! ... go getcha some...


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Blue Bell is good, I can't argue that but homemade just has that little special taste, one that my grandkids have not experienced. I have a few recipes I need to try, I was just hoping to get a "tried & true" recipe that someone's special relative always made.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

our favorite is Big Red ice cream. fill ice cream maker to the mark with big red and add i can of eagle brand condenced milk and let it go. I is more like a sherbert, but soo dang good.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Gomer for the reply, I just might have to try this.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

This has become our family favorite. Leftovers actually freeze well...

Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream

5 eggs
1 large can evaporated milk
1 pint (16 oz) whipping cream
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 2/3 c. sugar
2 T. vanilla
dash of salt
1/4 c. flour
Whole Milk

Beat eggs until thick and frothy. Add sugar and beat well. Add other items, except whole milk, and beat well. Pour into ice cream freezer and add whole milk to fill line. Freeze according to directions.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

MrsTroutsnot, I appreciate you responding and sharing your recipe.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Zereaux said:


> I'll be watching this thread closely... we have an ice cream maker and have not been able to put together a good recipe.


I recently bought a refurbished Cuisinart compressor type ice cream maker. I've tried a few recipes so far - nothing spectacular. If I find one that works for me, I will post it here.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

You're welcome, Rwnitro...


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

This recipe is our favorite: 

1 pint half & half
1/2 pint heavy whipping cream
1 can condensed milk
2 cups sugar
4 large eggs
2 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 gallon whole milk

Mix half & half, whipping cream, sugar, and vanilla extract together. Make sure sugar is dissolved before adding in following ingredients. After mixing and having sugar dissolved, mix in eggs. Once thouroughly mixed, pour whole milk to the line on the side (should be a little under 1/2 gallon). 

Great as a regular vanilla or can be enhanced by throwing in different fruits like peach, mango, strawberry, etc. To really get a bigger fruit flavor, mix the correct flavor fruit with the correct extract. Example: Peach ice cream would contain peach extract in place of vanilla extract. 

You can also put different candy in. Grind in a frood processor or just crush it all up and chunk it in. Butterfinger is the best, but I'm partial to peanut butter. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

My favorite recipe:

Get in truck
Drive to HEB 
Pick up 1/2 gal Bluebell Homemade Vanilla
Return home
Eat
Repeat as necessary or until Wranglers no longer fit......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Favorite of mine
2eggs (blend well in blender)
2 cans sweet and condensed milk
2 cans of evaporated milk
Top off 6 qt freezer with store bought chocholate milk
Add sugar to taste

Freeze in 6quart ice cream freezer. Freeze what is left if any is left.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

WARNING!!! ADDICTIVE AND HABIT FORMING

15 oz can sweetened condensed milk
6 eggs - pasteurized
2 cups sugar
2 tbl vanilla
1 pint heavy whipping cream
Whole milk - approx 3/4 gallon

Combine 1st 5 ingredients - wisk until blended well
Pour into 1 gallon icecream freezer
Add whole milk to freeze line
Follow freezer instructions
Enjoy!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

My 90 year old Mother's Banana Ice Cream. It still tastes as good as it did 50 years ago.

*Myrtle Bs Home Made Banana Ice Cream*​ 
*• 1/2Cup Sugar*
*• 2 eggs*
*• 4 Cups Whole Milk*
*• 3 Extra Ripe Bananas (Mashed With a Fork)*
*• 2 Cups Half & Half*
*• 1 Can Eagle Brand Milk*
*• 2 tsp. Vani lla*
*• 1 tsp. Lemon Juice*

*Mix together 1/2cup sugar, 2 eggs, and 3 cups whole milk in a 3 ql. sauce pan. Set burner **on medium and cook until just below boiling point, stirring constantly (mixture must be **stirred or it will stick to the pan and scorch). When it is ready to take off, add 1 cup cold **whole milk while stirring. This will cool the mixture down where it doesn't have a scum **on it. Stir occasionally. Then beat the overripe bananas (green or hard bananas don't **work well) into a liquid mixture. Add 2 cups half & half cream and one can of eagle brand milk, stirring after each addition. Next add 2 teaspoons of vanilla and one tsp of lemon juice (the lemon juice keeps the bananas from turning dark). Pour the mixture into the Ice Cream maker container and begin freezing process. If your container needs more liquid, you can add more whole milk to bring the mixture one to one and one-half inches from the top. If additional milk is added, be sure to stir after adding.*

*Note: Any fresh soft fruit can be substituted for the bananas such as peaches or strawberries to make the flavor you wish.*


----------

